# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat > [Tutorial] Overwatch assembly aimbot (memory data)

## adesiron

https://youtu.be/QJWx4-PnKxc

----------


## Xpertnee

OMG HOW ARE U DOING THIS?!?! Pls help me! 🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻

----------


## sayuto

damn,super fast and smooth

----------


## dksqudrl123

i want a CT file please

----------


## JungSeok

Lol banwave  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## janfiy

If that is yours, I will pay money for the offsets.

----------

